# Subnotebook HP NC4000 - richtige Wahl?



## Daniel Wittberger (7. März 2004)

Hi

Ich habe mich nun durchgerungen, mich von meinem Acer Notebook zu trennen und mir endlich ein Subnotebook zuzulegen. Ich bin im Internet auf das HP nc4000 gestoßen, welches auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck macht. Was haltet Ihr davon. Sollte jemand von euch dieses Notebook haben, könnte er mir bitte seine Meinung und seine Erfahrungen mitteilen. 

Besten Dank im Voraus.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. März 2004)

Hallo ich bins nochmal!

Ich hab mir jetzt das Ding gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Es ist sehr leicht, hat die richtige Leistung. Hat alles integriert was man braucht. Wenn jemand einen genaueren Testbericht haben will, soll er einfach hier posten. Dann schreib ich gerne einen etwas ausfürhlicheren Testbericht.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

